# San Francisco - panorama views on public skyscrapers?



## Dikkie (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm going to San Francisco soon, and want to know if there are some skyscrapers where you can go on top (as tourist), to have a nice panorama view?

Or other nice vistas you can see in San Francisco?

Thanks,
- D -


----------



## Lord_Nikon (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.topofthemark.com/
Top of the Mark


----------

